# gloves when caulking



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't as I'm usually using a finger to smooth the bead. I think I might grab a pair of nitrile gloves with that stuff, though.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

That sounds like the standard corporate legal department warning. Unless you do it for a living I wouldn't imagine a diy reno job would expose you to much, but your call. I have tried nitril gloves but find they drag and mess up the job.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> My caulk has a "petroleum distillates" cancer warning and says to wear gloves....


All caulks (that I have seen) contain some level of petroleum distillates.

Many will tell you to wear gloves as a precautionary measure. Some on the label, others on the MSDS.
Many also recommend safety glasses. 

Recommended, but rarely followed.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

It's funny that no tool ever invented is as effective for tooling caulk as the human finger.


----------



## wptski (Sep 19, 2008)

ChuckF. said:


> It's funny that no tool ever invented is as effective for tooling caulk as the human finger.


Yes but a dry finger doesn't work alone and wetting with water doesn't work on 100% silicone caulk, alcohol works well.


----------



## FrodoOne (Mar 4, 2016)

ChuckF. said:


> It's funny that no tool ever invented is as effective for tooling caulk as the human finger.





wptski said:


> Yes but a dry finger doesn't work alone and wetting with water doesn't work on 100% silicone caulk, alcohol works well.


Try water/dish-washing detergent mix and these https://www.bunnings.com.au/paint-partner-4-piece-silicone-scraper-set_p1660196 (or similar), if you can find them there.

These look similar - but dearer! https://www.amazon.com/Smart-Silicone-Caulking-corners-joints/dp/B003N3KQ6E


----------



## wptski (Sep 19, 2008)

FrodoOne said:


> Try water/dish-washing detergent mix and these https://www.bunnings.com.au/paint-partner-4-piece-silicone-scraper-set_p1660196 (or similar), if you can find them there.
> 
> These look similar - but dearer! https://www.amazon.com/Smart-Silicone-Caulking-corners-joints/dp/B003N3KQ6E


Ha! I had those the first time I used *100% silicone* caulk not a some with a bit of silicone in it. Once it loads up with material, it leaves a line. If you remove the tool, remove the material, restart again and you leave another mark where you started. That was on a bathroom sink install. I had to use a sharp knife, etc. on that job after it dried to correct the mess as best I could and of course, it never will look good!

After finding out that water doesn't work but alcohol does, I used my finger and alcohol on a toilet install.


----------

